# Little Nahanni suitability for rafts



## Chucks (Sep 4, 2021)

Even though it’s a canoeing forum, maybe take a look around myccr.com
Parks Canada may also have compiled some info: View topic - Wanted: Little Nahanni and Broken Skull Trip Reports | Canadian Canoe Routes


----------



## nolichuck (Mar 11, 2010)

Nanko said:


> Anyone know if it’s a good idea to row a big cataraft down the Little Nahanni in July? Not sure if this is strictly canoe and kayak territory?
> 
> Any Canadian paddle forums that might know? Thanks


Back in 2014 we floated the section from Island Lakes to a takeout just below the confluence of the Liard River. We had cataraft support which was great until we got to Virginia Falls. And then began the portage from hell. I am not sure about a raft or cataraft from the top (Moose Ponds) but am confident that the folks at Black Feather Outfitters could advise you on that. It was an incredible trip of about 300 miles. We never saw anyone else until we got to Virginia Falls where one must register their trip with the rangers stationed there. The portage was long, steep and difficult - much worse than what is described in all the information we had gathered. We did it in 12 days beginning the second week in July. The current is fast - in fact one day we floated 42 miles. The rapids were mostly big standing waves but there are some rapids which include whirlpools and other nasty features.


----------

